# SCJA



## Kababär (12. Apr 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich überlege mir die Sun Certification Java Associate zu machen. Ich habe mich schon mit den requirements auseinandergesetzt und weiß, dass es Geld kostet.
Doch ich hab ein Problem: wo kann ich das machen? 
Gelesen habe ich, dass mand as in speziellen eingerichteten Center machen kann, bin aber auf keine genaue Staft o.ä. gestoßen.
So stellt sich mir die Frage, kann man das in Deutschland machen und wenn ja, wo?

Lohnt es sich überhaupt das SCJA zu machen, da es ja 210€ kosten soll oder soll ich gleich das SCJP machen, obwohl ich da noch etwas bammel hab, wegen mangelndem Wissen an
inheritance, implements, extends, throwing exception, etc.

Tut mir leid, wenn ich das ein oder andere Thema nochmal anstoße. Im Forum habe ich zwar auch Themen dazu gefunden, doch nicht mit SCJA und den sich mir stellenden Fragen....

Pry'thee forgive. 

LG


----------



## Paddelpirat (12. Apr 2012)

Oracle Certified Professional Java Programmer ? Wikipedia

Gibt es dasüberhaupt noch? Weil Sun wurde ja übernommen...


----------



## XHelp (12. Apr 2012)

Paddelpirat hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es dasüberhaupt noch?


In dem von dir selber verlinkem Artikel findest du in der Grafik den Oracle Certified Associate :bahnhof:

@TO, was versprichst du dir denn von dem Ding?


----------



## Kababär (12. Apr 2012)

Zum einen um mi selbst zu beweisen, dass ich etwas kann ( Exam bestehen ) und zum anderen ist es bestimmt nützlich bei Bewerbungen auf Unis(?) und vor allem im Beruf(?). 
Ich will erst SCJA vo SCJP machen, da es einfacher ist. Danach würde eine Stufe höher gehen usw. 
Da meine Zeugnisse nicht so berauschend sind, will ich dann jedoch zeigen, dass meine IT-Kenntnisse vorhanden sind  ...

Ist das utopisch?


----------



## Paddelpirat (12. Apr 2012)

Was willst du denn wo studieren? Als ich mich für die Uni angemeldet habe brauchte ich außer Abiturzeugnis keine weiteren Qualifikationen vorzeigen.

Schätze mal, dass du deutlich mehr davon hast, wenn du dich auf den Uni-Stoff konzentrierst und dir eventuell einen Nebenjob suchst.


----------



## Gast2 (12. Apr 2012)

Also für eine Bewerbung bei ner Uni .. LOL Sorry aber die gucken auf den NC falls vorhanden und nehmen doch sonst eh alle. 

Im Job: Da zählt Erfahrung in Open Source Projekten imho mehr. Wenn das nicht vorhanden ist etwas als Referenz vorzeigen zu können bringt sicherlich auch mehr.


----------



## Kababär (12. Apr 2012)

Informatik will ich studieren  

Für die Uni sind die Verifizierungen nicht aussagekräftig, aber für den Beruf vielleicht.
Ich denke mal nicht, dass ich an der Uni so gut ode intensiv gelehrt werde, sodass ich die Zertifikationen nach dem Abschluss machen kann?

Edit : Gut, dann spar ich das Geld  Scheint dann eben nur schön an der Wand auszusehen


----------



## Gast2 (12. Apr 2012)

Ehm, also ein Studium ist ungefähr unendlich mehr Wert als solche "Zertifikate". 

Um zur Uni zu können machts echt 0,0,0,0,0,0!!!! Unterschied ob du dafür Geld verplemperts oder nicht. Im Job später zählt zu >90% Erfahrung. Und die Ersetzt ein Zertifikat auch nicht.


----------



## Paddelpirat (12. Apr 2012)

Zum Thema Uni: Wenn du kein absoluter Überflieger bist, geh mal besser davon aus, das du dir eh alles selber beibringen musst. Das hat nichts mit Schule zu tun, in der dein Lehrer sich darum sorgt, dass auch der letzte alles verstanden hat.
Auch Programmieren muss man sich normalerweise selber beibringen. Es gibt zwar oftmals Programmierkurse und Ähnliches, aber ohne Eigeninitiative läuft da gar nichts.


----------



## timbeau (12. Apr 2012)

Trotzdem machen Zertifikate im Einstellungsgespräch Eindruck. 210€ sind doch ein Witz, schau mal was ein kompletter ITIL Zertifizierungsprozess kostet.


----------



## Kababär (12. Apr 2012)

Alles was ich bisher weiß, hab ich mir selbst beigebracht. 
In der Schule haben wir zwar mit Java angefangen, aber nur 4 verschiedene Sortierverfahren und sowas wie Fakultät und Fibo-Reihe. 
Sowas kann ich auch ohne Lehrer...
nur die Primzahlen nicht ( bzw die auch, die Aufgabe von letztens.. )
Ansonnsten bin ich sehr gewillt und ehrgeizig bin ich auch, ist fast wie eine Sucht 
Gestern erst hab ich von einem Quellcode geträumt... :lol:


----------



## Fab1 (12. Apr 2012)

timbeau hat gesagt.:


> Trotzdem machen Zertifikate im Einstellungsgespräch Eindruck. 210€ sind doch ein Witz, schau mal was ein kompletter ITIL Zertifizierungsprozess kostet.



Meiner Meinung nach gibt es Zertifikate wie das von dir genannte ITIL, die wirklich was nutzen. Sofern ein Unternehmen auch danach aufgebaut ist.
Ein Zertifikat, bei dem drauf steht dass man programmieren kann, ist da was anderes.

Übertrieben gesagt nur weil ich das Brandschutz Zertifikat jedes Jahr erneut bestehe, bin ich noch lange kein Feuerwehrmann :joke:

Wäre ich du, würde ich mich nun aufs Abi konzentrieren und von Java erst mal die Finger lassen, bzw. nur das nötigste tun. IMHO für dich wichtiger. Viele erkennen das nur leider viel zu spät, ist nur ein guter Rat.


----------



## Kababär (12. Apr 2012)

Fab1 hat gesagt.:


> Wäre ich du, würde ich mich nun aufs Abi konzentrieren und von Java erst mal die Finger lassen, bzw. nur das nötigste tun. IMHO für dich wichtiger. Viele erkennen das nur leider viel zu spät, ist nur ein guter Rat.



Ein Rat? :shock: Du willst hier gerade meine Leidenschaft zum Programmieren nehmen. Wieso sollt ich es lassen? Selbststudium ist angesagt :rtfm:

Und nach dem Abitur ist Uni-Java (oder ne andere Sprache) angesagt. "Vergesst alles was ihr bisher gelernt habt" wird der Prof sagen... Willst du darauf hinaus?

EDIT : oder willst du darauf hinaus, dass ich lieber fürs Abi lernen soll statt für Java? 
Das macht auch gerade mehr Sinn. Naja, wenn ich sonst nichts zu tun habe, lern ich Java. Andere gehen Fußball spielen in einem Verein. Ich geh ins Fitnessstudio und lern wenn ich Zeit habe Java.
Ich sitze lieber vor meinem PC und versuche viele Quellcodes, die hier gepostet werden, zu verstehen und lese im Internet Dinge nach und in Büchern, anstatt auf der Couch zu sitzen 
und unproduktiv fernzuschauen. 
Da ist IMHO Java lernen die bessere und für mich interessantere Variante.


----------



## Fab1 (13. Apr 2012)

> oder willst du darauf hinaus, dass ich lieber fürs Abi lernen soll statt für Java?


Ja!

Natürlich ist es sinnvoller Java zu lernen anstatt in den Fernseher zu schauen und nichts zu tun. Du sagtest selbst, deine Noten wären mmn nicht gerade super. Somit hast du sicherlich nicht "nichts zu tun" sondern zu lernen. 

Ich will dir damit nicht den Spaß an Java verderben, denn es kann mir natürlich egal sein. 

Viele (so auch ich) merken erst nach der Schule, wie gut man hätte sein können, wenn man mehr als einen Abend auf eine Schulaufgabe lernt. Vor allem wenn du noch studieren möchtest kommst du an den Kernfächern nicht wirklich vorbei.


----------



## Kababär (13. Apr 2012)

> wie gut man hätte sein können, wenn man mehr als einen Abend auf eine Schulaufgabe lernt. Vor allem wenn du noch studieren möchtest kommst du an den Kernfächern nicht wirklich vorbei.



Da ist wohl was Wahres dran. 

Nun gut, du hast mich überredet  So ganz ohne Java gehts aber auch nicht, nur dass ich mich nicht "nur" auf Java konzentrieren werde.


----------



## Fab1 (13. Apr 2012)

Kababär hat gesagt.:


> Da ist wohl was Wahres dran.
> 
> Nun gut, du hast mich überredet  So ganz ohne Java gehts aber auch nicht, nur dass ich mich nicht "nur" auf Java konzentrieren werde.



Sollst du auch garnicht, aber du hast als Student noch genug Zeit Java zu lernen.

Gibt es eigentlich einen Grund warum du auf eine Uni möchtest und nicht auf eine FH? 

Was ich bisher so gelesen habe, wird einem in der FH das programmieren mehr beigebracht. Zumindest muss man es sich dort angeblich nicht selbst beibringen. Hab nicht studiert (noch nicht) daher kann ich nur sagen, was ich bisher so gelesen habe.


----------



## Kababär (13. Apr 2012)

Informatik an sich ist ja ein großes Themengebiet. 
In erster Linie bin ich am Programmieren interessiert, aber auch so sonst für alles. Von Elektrotechnik bis zum Programmieren, eigentlich so ziemlich alles was sich mit der "rohen, puren" Informatik beschäftigt.
(Also nicht sowas wie Wirtschaftsinformatik[WI])
WI wird an unserer FH angeboten, aber ich entscheide mich lieber für die Uni. 
Ich will gefördert werden und bin wissbegierig, ich will immer mehr wissen. So gesehen: der Lehrer schmeißt mir Begriffe gegen den Kopf, ich muss gucken was sie bedeuten = mehr Information.
Dabei geht zwar viel Zeit verloren, aber das werde ich durchziehen. 

Ich weiß gar nicht wie man den Abschluss einer FH nennt. Master hört sich aber doch schon sehr gut an und man kann meines Wissens nach direkt in einen Beruf einsteigen, natürlich nur wenn man besteht. 

Vorgesehen habe ich eigentlich ein duales Studium, dazu reichen leider meine Noten nicht aus, um ins engere Auswahlverfahren mit reingenommen zu werden. 

Jemand aus meinem Bekanntenkreis hat eine IT-Ausbildung gemacht und bekommt keinen Arbeitsplatz a lá "Wir wollen erfahren ITler! Mindestens 5 Jahre Berufserfahrung!".
Da stellt sich mir die Frage, wie utopisch das doch ist. Ohne Beruf keine Berufserfahrung. Vorraussetzung für einen Beruf ist dennoch die Erfahrung im Beruf, doch ohne einen Beruf keine Erfahrung. ???:L


----------



## Gast2 (13. Apr 2012)

Kababär hat gesagt.:


> Informatik an sich ist ja ein großes Themengebiet.
> In erster Linie bin ich am Programmieren interessiert, aber auch so sonst für alles. Von Elektrotechnik bis zum Programmieren, eigentlich so ziemlich alles was sich mit der "rohen, puren" Informatik beschäftigt.
> (Also nicht sowas wie Wirtschaftsinformatik[WI])



So gings mir auch. Da wäre das Studium auf Elektrotechnik (Schwerpunkt Embedded Design und SOftware Entwicklung) eventuell was für dich! 

Ich wollte auch immer Infoirmatik studieren, später aber nahe an der Hardware arbeiten. In Punkto Programmierung ist da zwar dann extrem viel Eigenleistung gefragt, da es immernoch Schwerpunktmäßig auf Elektrotechnik liegt (inklusive allem was mit Strom, Spannung, Halbleitern ect zu tun hat!). 

Wenn das in Frage käme brauchst du auf jeden Fall Gute bis sehr gute Mathe und auch Physik Kentnisse! 

Nur so ein Tipp am Rande. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall in Erwägung zu ziehen.


----------



## Marcinek (13. Apr 2012)

Kababär hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß gar nicht wie man den Abschluss einer FH nennt.



Eine ausführliche Studienberatung ist hier wohl angebracht. Der Abschluss an der FH nennt sich "Bachelor" und "Master" abhängig von dem Fach, das man studiert. Bei Informatik: Bachelor/Master of Science.



Kababär hat gesagt.:


> Master hört sich aber doch schon sehr gut an und man kann meines Wissens nach direkt in einen Beruf einsteigen, natürlich nur wenn man besteht.



Das ist wohl ein irrtum. (s.u)



Kababär hat gesagt.:


> Jemand aus meinem Bekanntenkreis hat eine IT-Ausbildung gemacht und bekommt keinen Arbeitsplatz a lá "Wir wollen erfahren ITler! Mindestens 5 Jahre Berufserfahrung!".
> Da stellt sich mir die Frage, wie utopisch das doch ist. Ohne Beruf keine Berufserfahrung. Vorraussetzung für einen Beruf ist dennoch die Erfahrung im Beruf, doch ohne einen Beruf keine Erfahrung.



Das Problem wirst du auch an der Uni haben, Wenn du nicht neben der Uni noch einen fachbezogenen Job ausübst. Nur mit einem Master musst du schon wirklich sehr überzeugen, dass jemand einen unerfahrenen Informatiker einstellt. Das hängt dann aber wieder von der Firma und Gebiet ab. Es gilt aber immer Berufserfahrung > Scheine.

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass viele 1,0 Uni Master / Diplom Absolventen einen einfachen Einstiegstests in Grund und Boden hauen ;D - Hier wird ein bisschen Java / DB Modellierung abgefragt. 

Wenn du, wie du selbst schreibst, simple Primzahlenprobleme nicht lösen kannst, dann würde ich entweder zu einer Ausbildung oder FH raten.



Kababär hat gesagt.:


> Ich will gefördert werden und bin wissbegierig, ich will immer mehr wissen. So gesehen: der Lehrer schmeißt mir Begriffe gegen den Kopf, ich muss gucken was sie bedeuten = mehr Information



An der Uni bist du eine Matrikelnummer. Du musst schon außerordentlich gut sein, und das werden sehr viele sein, die mit dir studieren, damit du wirklich eine "Förderung" erhälst. Der Professor (nicht Lehrer) schmeißt einen Haufen von Begriffen. Wir können uns also auf viele Postings von dir freuen.


----------



## Gast2 (13. Apr 2012)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Eine ausführliche Studienberatung ist hier wohl angebracht.



Voll zustimm!


----------



## Kababär (13. Apr 2012)

kappesf hat gesagt.:


> Wenn das in Frage käme brauchst du auf jeden Fall Gute bis sehr gute Mathe und auch Physik Kentnisse!



Bei dem Intel Leibniz Wettbewerb mussten wir mit Arduino-SW einen Mikrocontroller programmieren. Ohne Physik-Kenntnisse ist man da ziemlich aufgeschmissen. War jedoch relativ leicht, den Einstieg zu finden, auch ohne Physik-Kenntnisse. 
Aber wenn ich mir das jetzt als Studium vorstelle. Ohweija.



> Das Problem wirst du auch an der Uni haben, Wenn du nicht neben der Uni noch einen fachbezogenen Job ausübst. Nur mit einem Master musst du schon wirklich sehr überzeugen, dass jemand einen unerfahrenen Informatiker einstellt. Das hängt dann aber wieder von der Firma und Gebiet ab. Es gilt aber immer Berufserfahrung > Scheine.



Soll ich studieren und nebenbei in einer IT-Firma arbeiten bzw. Ausbildung machen weil keine BE(Berufserfahrung) da ist?
Das Prinzip ist doch total banal. Es ist ja verständlich, dass der Arbeitgeber erfahrene Arbeitnehmer haben will. Doch wenn ein Frischling an der Reihe ist, der gerade von der FH oder Uni o.ä. kommt, wird er abgewiesen mangels BE. Nur wie soll er BE bekommen wenn er nirgends eingestellt wird? ???:L

An unserer Uni kann man folgendes im Bezug auf Informatik/Elektrotechnik studieren mit dem Bachelor und Master Abschluss:
Hier die Liste

Mein ursprünglicher Plan war es, einen Bachelor in Informatik zu machen und dann den Master in European Software Engineering, weil die nur den Master und keinen Bachelor in ESE anbieten. (warum auch immer... )

Unsere FH bietet keine Informaitk an sich, ich nenn es mal die rohe IT. Sondern so Anhängel wie:
-Mikroinformatik
- Angewandte Informatik
- Elektrotechnik
- Informationsinformatik
- Ingenieurinformatik
- Medieninformatik

Also hat alles wenig mit Software Engineering (application) zu tun. (??)

Bringt die Uni, sofern man die Prüfungen besteht, besondere Vorteile gegenüber einer FH?
Denn ich frag mich gerade, wieso nicht so viele an die FH gehen wenn das dort einfacher sein soll und am Ende den gleichwertigen Abschluss kassiert...



> Wir können uns also auf viele Postings von dir freuen.



Das könnt ihr doch jetzt auch schon beziehungsweise tut es jetzt schon, außer dass ihr euch nicht so sonderlich freut... :bae:


----------



## darekkay (13. Apr 2012)

Kababär hat gesagt.:


> Bringt die Uni, sofern man die Prüfungen besteht, besondere Vorteile gegenüber einer FH?
> Denn ich frag mich gerade, wieso nicht so viele an die FH gehen wenn das dort einfacher sein soll und am Ende den gleichwertigen Abschluss kassiert...



Der Abschluss ist nicht ganz gleichwertig. Ein Uni-Master ist "besser", als ein FH-Master - zumindestens wenn es nach den meisten Arbeitgebern geht. Damit ist auch wohl die erste Frage beantwortet


----------



## Gast2 (13. Apr 2012)

Eins solltest du dir mal verinnerlichen: 

Im Studium lernst du NIE die Anwendung von etwas, sondern IMMER die Theorie und die Grundlagen! Letztlich lernt man zu lernen. 

Und zur BE. Die brauchst du meistens, aber es gibt durchaus auch genug Stellen in denen Frischlinge eingestellt werden. In den ersten 2-3 Jahren lernst du dann das Anzuwenden und die anzueignen was du im Studium gelernt hast.


----------



## Gast2 (13. Apr 2012)

darekkay hat gesagt.:


> Der Abschluss ist nicht ganz gleichwertig. Ein Uni-Master ist "besser", als ein FH-Master - zumindestens wenn es nach den meisten Arbeitgebern geht. Damit ist auch wohl die erste Frage beantwortet



Da muss ich widersprechen. In der E-Technik bevorzugen die meisten Firmen FH Absolventen. Meine Firma sogar die Bachelor mit BE vor den Mastern mit "nur" Theorie. 

So pauschal ist das nicht zu sagen.

[EDIT]Sorry für Doppelpost ... [/EDIT]


----------



## darekkay (13. Apr 2012)

kappesf hat gesagt.:


> Da muss ich widersprechen. In der E-Technik bevorzugen die meisten Firmen FH Absolventen. Meine Firma sogar die Bachelor mit BE vor den Mastern mit "nur" Theorie.
> 
> So pauschal ist das nicht zu sagen.



Deswegen sag ich ja "die meisten". Vielleicht ist "viele" treffender, aber wie schon so oft erwähnt: praktische Erfahrung ist viel wichtiger, als irgendein Abschluss oder Zertifikat. Und wenn ein Uni-Student nichts selbstständig macht, wird er es schwer haben. Aber das spiegelt sich ja leicht im Gehalt wieder (wobei man auch das wahrscheinlich nicht pauschalisieren kann).


----------



## Kababär (13. Apr 2012)

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Uni nur Theoriestoff macht. 
1. weil die FH mit "praxisorientierten" Ausdrücken werbt und
2. weil ich schon Vorlesungen gesehen habe von der Uni in Tuebingen... innerhalb von 2 Unterrichtsstunden kriegen die OOP beigebracht mit Konstruktoren ( this.object = object ).
Dazu muss ich aber sagen, dass die zuvor im Semester eine andere Sprache programmiert haben... also das ungefähre How-to schon wissen. 

Ich hab nur Bammel, ob ich den Master schaffe, aber das hat, glaube ich, jeder. 

Hm.. in einem Jahr werde ich mein Abitur haben, dann könnt ihr euch auf Fragen von mir gefasst machen  Ich muss doch das Forum hier auf Trapp halten


----------



## Fab1 (13. Apr 2012)

Wenn du eh noch ein Jahr hast für dein Abi, kannst du in der Zeit ja mal einen Studienberater besuchen. Wahrscheinlich kommt eh einer an die Schule.


----------

